# 65 Window sticker options



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Does anyone know how the tri-power option was listed on the window sticker? PHS shows the car had the 802 option, but the repro window sticker I got with the car omitted it. How was it listed on the sticker and was the price $115.78 for option 802?

Thanks//Mike


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yea the price sounds right. For the $115 you got the tri-power set-up with intake and a different cam shaft. Nice bargan!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The information I have for the '65 doesn't list the 802 code rather by partial Vin:
23767 389 ci 3x2 bbl engine ............ 115.78


For 1966 it lists the code as 802 for 113.33 

A little less for '66 than was the '65


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Partial VIN doesn't denote Tripower or not. All Lemans and GTO hardtops for '65 had a 23737 vin, and convertibles had the 23767 VIN. Coupes had a 23727 VIN. These could either be Le Mans's or GTO's. My documented '65 Tripower car has in coulumn 80 on the build sheet a code "2", or an "802". There will also be the two engine prefix numbers on lines 75 and 76 of the build sheet. For manual trans and tripower, it is a W and an S. I don't know about the window sticker.......I don't have one. Just the build sheet and protecto-plate booklet.


----------

